# Router table



## Lucitom (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi All 

I think I might need to put my Craftsman 315.17492 on a router table. I see that others have problems with buying a table and the router not fit or some other problem with not having a correct table.

Does anybody know how I can find out what model craftsman table would fit this router?

By the by, I found and downloaded and printed the operation manual for this router on one of the forum's entries.

Tom


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Routers usually fit any table just may need to drill holes in the insert plate ( I prefer aluminum inserts)


----------

